# 2nd time Beginner, help me remember the corect steps.



## crocodiluQ (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I did my first grow a few years ago and now the stash is ending, I want to do a grow again.  Since I just did this once a while ago, I admit my memory fails me on some things and I'd would like to get it right.   So here are the steps that I want to do and a few questions here and there.  Thanks for the help !

- I have the seeds (autoflowering), germinating them at the moment.  The simple way, in some wet napkins, worked like a charm the last time too.
- I have a grow tent, pots are ready with some good quality soil with nutrients.
- I do have 2 LEDs lamps that also worked perfectly the last time.
- Now, when the seeds germinate I will plant them and I remember they need to stay in the dark for a while.  *When do I start the lights ? 20/4 or a different light/night settings?*
- I have the Flora series of nutrients, Bloom, etc (3 different types) and they have a 'help' on how much to use of each during the different states of life.    *When do I start giving the plants nutrients ?*
- I have a pH kit to make sure the water is ok.  *What is the pH I'm aiming at ?  When do I start watering the little plants ?*

I think that's about it for now, later on I will use that 'cleaning' solution, forgot how it's called, to clean the buds and then hopefully the harvest. Thank you very much for you help and patience with me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hello crocodiluQ…….is that turkey in Spanish?

start the lights as soon as the seeds are placed in cups

when does the Help instructions say to start feeding them?

I start feeding as soon as I see the cotyledons at a ratio of 1 ml of Micro and 2 ml of bloom

Ph at 5.4 - 6.3

start watering them as soon as you put them in cups

NOTE: if your soil is pre-loaded with nutrients please disregard the above  feeding instructions


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

When i grow Autos i start at 24/0 during veg and when i see pistols i change to 20/4. I like growing my Autos in deep pots because the longer the tap root the taller the plant.


----------



## crocodiluQ (Dec 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Hello crocodiluQ…….is that turkey in Spanish?
> 
> start the lights as soon as the seeds are placed in cups
> 
> ...



Yes, the soil is pre-loaded so that's why I asked when to switch to manual nutrients.
So the light on immediately as I plant them ?  Or maybe wait for when they actually grow out of the soil ?


----------



## crocodiluQ (Dec 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> When i grow Autos i start at 24/0 during veg and when i see pistols i change to 20/4. I like growing my Autos in deep pots because the longer the tap root the taller the plant.



Sounds good.  But when to actually start ? Immediately after I plant them or wait a few days so I can actually see them out of the soil ?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 30, 2021)

Start your light as soon as you put them in soil. - With the wet paper towels, place them in a plastic bag that seals.  I have ruined a ton of money in seeds because I couldn't get back in time to keep them moist.  Why I never thought of it before.  Something so simple.


----------



## my my (Dec 30, 2021)

Guide to Cannabis Germination & Planting of Cannabis Seeds
					

How to germinate your Mandala cannabis seeds and care for seedlings.



					www.mandalaseeds.com
				




this site has some helpful info..


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2021)

Yes start lights as soon as you plant them

those light rays will penetrate the soil


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

The heat from the light it what they feel until their little heads bust through the dirt.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> When i grow Autos i start at 24/0 during veg and when i see pistols i change to 20/4. I like growing my Autos in deep pots because the longer the tap root the taller the plant.


How tall do your autos grow? I keep getting auto freebies with orders, and I bought some auto skunk #1 and was wondering how tall.

Most of my fem (non auto) indicas are 30 inches, some less, some maybe 40 if I get an odd pheno that really stretches.

I figured on dropping down from 5 gallon to 3 gallon pots.

Bubba


----------



## crocodiluQ (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks for the replies !

So if my soil is already pre-loaded with nutrients for the little plants, when it's a good time to start giving them the Flora nutrients in the water ?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 3, 2022)

As long as they are autoflowers I would wait at least 4 weeks if your soil is fresh and preloaded with nutrients. It is easy to get lockout with autos.


----------

